# Anyone In Alaska Want To Get Together?



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

Was wondering if anyone up here in AK was interested in getting to gether this summer? I am not sure what my summer schedule is like but would be neat to meet some of you guys.

Thanks
Lance


----------



## mik0445 (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm all in! Just let me know what you are thinking for when and where, and I'll see if Uncle Sam will agree! Btw, are you active or retired?


----------



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

Let us know, we'll be ready......(July is better than August)


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

mik0445 said:


> I'm all in! Just let me know what you are thinking for when and where, and I'll see if Uncle Sam will agree! Btw, are you active or retired?
> [snapback]122561[/snapback]​


Cool I will start looking at the calender and see what we can do. I can say through the summer my off days are M,T,W and every other Thur.

I am neither actually, I served for 12 years active and was a victim of the downsizing. Was a little bitter at first but have gotten over it. My life is much better now and I don't regret a thing I did. I had a blast, learned a lot and got to see most of the world on the Government dime.

If you have any ideas let me know also.

Lance


----------



## mik0445 (Jun 5, 2006)

We've been thinking about doing some trips to Fairbanks, Valdez, and all over the Kenai. We could also do a local, I'm starting to get words of a few places with great views that aren't too far away. USMC, I noticed your days off are during the week, that may be a small problem for me, the USAF decided that they like to fly airplanes during the week, so that puts me working them Mon-Fri. May be able to work around it, though.


----------



## Ahumadas (Apr 16, 2006)

We're game. I work rotating shifts in Prudhoe Bay so I am limited to 2 weeks in July and 2 weeks in August (off 7/22 thru 8/3 and 8/17 thru 8/31). May I recommenfd a couple places? South Rolly campground in the Nancy Lake System (20 miles north of Wasilla), Matanuska Glacier (30 miles north of Palmer), There are a couple nice campgrounds in the Kenai Peninsula area (Sterling) or maybe Denali Park. Anyway, I'm willing to plan a meet with anyone.


----------



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

We both work M-F in Anchorage (







), weekends would be best. We stayed with friends at the Tolsona Wilderness Campground about 15 miles this side of Glennallen a few weeks ago.







It was great, full hook-ups, all the spots are in the trees and on the creek.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

If you can get away in Sept, we'd love to have you join us at the PNW "Boat Drinks" Rally.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...wtopic=7687&hl=


----------



## mik0445 (Jun 5, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> If you can get away in Sept, we'd love to have you join us at the PNW "Boat Drinks" Rally.
> 
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...wtopic=7687&hl=
> [snapback]122665[/snapback]​


Way to hijack the thread here!







Would love to join you all for the rally, but unfortunately we've got a little geographic separation which is only bridged by either taking the ferry (I'm guessing somewhere around $1500+ with TT, or driving through "Canadia" for about 4 days or so. I'll have to take a raincheck for the next time I return to the lower 48.


----------



## mik0445 (Jun 5, 2006)

Alright, now that the Alaskans are together, where are the good weekend trips with fairly easy riding (That a 7 year old can handle). If I remember correctly, ATV's aren't allowed around Nancy Lake. Also, keep trying to make it to Eureka, but I think we're going to have to take a scouting trip first, because we have no clue where we are going. Sorry, didn't mean to jack the thread myself, just thought I'd toss the question out there.


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

I am not sure of the places you can ride ATV's. I have noticed that at most all campgrounds I have ever been to they say no ATV's.

I would guess with the large number of them on the Peninsula, there should be some places down there.

If you are in to fishing, then July at Bings Landing is a great campground. Also in August, Centenial Park in Soldotna is good for Silvers. I haven't been up North so I don't know any places up there.

Lance

PS I will agree on the trek down south. Don't think my two year old will tolerate a four day road trip down the Alcan just yet. Although I would love to give it a try sometime.


----------



## Ahumadas (Apr 16, 2006)

Ok. 
-It looks like USMC can only get away the first part of the week (Mon, Tue, Wed and every other Thursday) 
-Mik0445 and akdream get weekends off and are available Sat and Sun
-ahumadas are available any day of the week but limited to June 22 to July 05, July 20 to Aug 03 and Aug 17 to Aug 30.

USMC, is it possible to trade some days? maybe a Sun for Wed? 
mik0445 or akdream, is a Monday off possible?

It appears that we could all meet up somewhere Sat through Mon or Tue although we may not all be there at one time.

How about Sat July 22 through Tuesday July 25 (or Wed July 26)? Just throwing out dates

As far as places go....I could do the Tolsona Wildeness Campground. It's great place although they do not allow atvs in the campground (plenty of riding outside the campground though)


----------



## mik0445 (Jun 5, 2006)

Sounds like a good plan to us. We may or may not be able to get Monday off, but a weekend trip isn't bad either. Thanks for the planning work.


----------



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

That sounds like a possibility for us. We would probably go up on Friday night, not too bad a trip from here, about 2.5 hours. We would have to check into getting Monday off, definately Fir-Sun. ( A friend of the teenager will be here from CA, I need to check his return flight date)


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

I will have to see what July brings. My parents are flying up for a couple weeks the first part to help with painting and a few other repairs needing done.

I may be able to get a few trade days in with someone to get the weekend off. I am also planning on doing a little dip netting the end of July before it closes for the season.

Other than that I am game for most anything. I have never been up North so that would be a neat experience.

Lance


----------



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

I checked the dates with the DW (aka THE BOSS) and they will work for us. Let us know if you need anything. Probably a good idea to email the campground soon. I talked with the owner when we were there and he told me that they do not often fill up but not a bad idea to get reservations in advance just in case. action


----------



## mik0445 (Jun 5, 2006)

Looks like that will work for us too. Let us know if you need anything, or what you need us to do.


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

Where is Tolsona? I am not familiar with the North.


----------



## Ahumadas (Apr 16, 2006)

USMC, Tolsona is about 15 miles south of Glenallen on the Glen hwy. If you are coming from Anchorage, drive north through Palmer and on to Tolsona toward Glenallen. One way it's about 175 miles from Anchorage

www.tolsona.com


----------



## Huskytracks (Apr 18, 2005)

We're in.







Just give us a date and place.


----------



## Ahumadas (Apr 16, 2006)

Would love to see everyone at the same time but with conflicting schedules that may not be likely. I've proposed meeting Sat July 22 through Tuesday July 25 (give or take a day) at the Tolsona Wilderness Campground as suggested. I doubt we'll (looks like 5 Outbacks total) all be there the same night but at least 3 of us could overlap a couple nights.

Again, I'm open to other dates and campgrounds if this will not work.


----------



## mik0445 (Jun 5, 2006)

We've got 5 OB's for now, but I'm sure that there will be more people chime in, I've seen a lot of OB's up here (with local tags), and I'm sure at least a few of them are members. Hopefully we can get a few more in and start our Ak Rally!


----------



## Ahumadas (Apr 16, 2006)

okay. I just e-mailed Mary Ann at Tolsona Wilderness Campground and asked her for info regarding reservations, space availability from Friday 7/21 through Wednesday 7/26, possibility of getting 5 spots or more in close relation to each other and info on places / trails to ride ATVs.

Again, I hope I'm not overstepping my boundries by putting dates and a place out there but I was afraid we would spin our wheels and then it would be to late to plan anything.

Once I get the info back from Mary Ann I'll pass it along and see if everyone is in agreement or cannot make this date range. Also, if everyone is available to do this should we plan a pot luck of sorts?

ahumadas (26RS) 3 kids / dog (available 7/21 - 7/25)
usmc03 (21RS) ??? (available 7/24 - 7/26)
mike0445 (28KRS) 2 kids / dog (available 7/21 - 7/23)
akdream (28KRS) 2 kids / dogs (avaialble 7/21 - 7/23)
huskytracks (27RSDS) 3 kids / dogs (available "give us a date and place")


----------



## mik0445 (Jun 5, 2006)

Ahumadas said:


> okay. I just e-mailed Mary ann at Tolsona Wilderness Campground and asked her for info regarding reservations, space availability from Friday 7/21 through Wednesday 7/26, possibility of getting 5 spots or more in close relation to each other and info on places / trails to ride ATVs.
> 
> Again, I hope I'm not overstepping my boundries by putting dates and a place out there but I was afraid we would spin our wheels and then it would to late to plan anything.
> 
> ...


I definitely don't have a problem with you 'running with this,' there's always that 'take charge/planner' in the group, as well as the 'I'm just gonna drink my beer'. Without both, the group will fall apart--so I'm glad to do my duty with this 12 pack!








btw, I guess my signature isn't very clear, the kid that drools a lot is of a canine breed (but don't tell him, he'll deny every bit of it!).


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

I will talk to some of the guys on my sister shift about some trade days to make this work. I would love to get together with you all and so will the wife.

By the way, my name is Lance and the wife is Naomi so you can call us that.

We have one kid, two year old named Zachary and an old lab name Caz.

I will keep in touch with updates. Glad someone is a take charge person as I am not.

Lance.


----------



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

OK, I have a question.....

Good friends of ours that we have been camping with before are interrested in joining us for the weekend. They are wonderful people except for the fact that they do not own an OB,







they have a Fun Finder







, but we don't hold that against them. If it is OK with everyone would it be possible to make them honorary Outbackers for that weekend?
















OR


----------



## mik0445 (Jun 5, 2006)

akdream said:


> OK, I have a question.....
> 
> Good friends of ours that we have been camping with before are interrested in joining us for the weekend. They are wonderful people except for the fact that they do not own an OB,
> 
> ...


How dare you invite an 'outsider' into this group! If they want to buy a funfinder they need to go to funfinderers.com and set up their own rally!







Nah, just messin' around I've got no problem with it, you've got my vote.


----------



## Ahumadas (Apr 16, 2006)

akdream said:


> OK, I have a question.....
> 
> Good friends of ours that we have been camping with before are interrested in joining us for the weekend. They are wonderful people except for the fact that they do not own an OB,
> 
> ...


We're fine with that. The more the better!

I'm still waiting to hear back from Mary Ann as I have not received an e-mail reply. I'm rotating home today from the North Slope so I'll call her tomorrow (friday) and get the reservations info so we can get set up.


----------



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

mik0445 said:


> akdream said:
> 
> 
> > OK, I have a question.....
> ...


Actually they said thay would have to lower their standards to the Outback level







to come with us. Not really, but I thought it was funny!!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, this is neat!!
You guys are really getting it together!! That's how you do it!!







Congrats on what looks like a promising start!! As for the "other brand" campers........sure, they're welcome.........we just call them SOBs (short for "some other brand"). They're always welcome at our rallies and make themselves at home!!
Way to go!!








Darlene action


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

Ok, so I feel bad about starting all this business of getting together only to find out I am not going to be able to make those dates. I am back to work and learned I have some advanced fire training that weekend so trade days are not an option.









I hope there will be more get togethers like this later on.









Keep me posted on how the camp out goes.

Lance


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

usmc03 said:


> Ok, so I feel bad about starting all this business of getting together only to find out I am not going to be able to make those dates. I am back to work and learned I have some advanced fire training that weekend so trade days are not an option.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You ll be there in spirit and now you know it can be done


----------



## Alaskan OutBackers (Apr 2, 2005)

Willow Island resort is a great place to go with kids, right on the creek. We have stayed there quite a bit not far from Anchorage. The folks who run it are family friends. We have be going to Seward alot, camping on the Bay, alittle breeze to keep the 747 mosquitoes down. The wife prefers there over any other place.


----------



## mik0445 (Jun 5, 2006)

Alaskan OutBackers said:


> Willow Island resort is a great place to go with kids, right on the creek. We have stayed there quite a bit not far from Anchorage. The folks who run it are family friends. We have be going to Seward alot, camping on the Bay, alittle breeze to keep the 747 mosquitoes down. The wife prefers there over any other place.
> [snapback]124756[/snapback]​


Not to mention 'here fishy fishy'...


----------



## Ahumadas (Apr 16, 2006)

All, sorry it took so long to get back. I just got off of R&R and was waiting to hear back from MaryAnn Ward with Tolsona Wilderness Campground.

You can't make a credit card reservation with her but she will take a $100 deposit through the mail. I'll elect not to go that route and just show up that weekend. It sounds like they should be able to accomadate all of us one way or another.

Again, sorry for the delay in getting back on this. Let me know if any of you are still interested. We are planning on going out Friday July 21

From MaryAnn....
"I have entered a tentative reservation for you on the dates you requested. 
If you make reservations early there is a 95% probability that we can provide space as you propose. The only problem would be a camper in one of your selected spots who decides to stay extra nights to overlap your arrival. 
We have hiking trails near the campground and there is a gravel pit nearby that ATVs use. There are also other ATV trails in Glennallen area.
We do not take Credit Cards but you may confirm the reservation by sending a $100 deposit."


----------



## mik0445 (Jun 5, 2006)

Yep, we're still in,was wondering this weekend if this was still on, guess it is!


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

Hope you guys have a good time with this get together. I am going to try and take some time off in August for some silver fishing on the Kenai. I will let you all know if it works out and maybe we could throw some lines in the water.


----------



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

Glad to hear it is still a go, we'll be there.....along with the SOB's.


----------



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

Who all is coming? action We are planning on bringing our ATV, any one else? We have not taken the ATV to the Tolsona area but it sounds like fun.







Also, we are planning on leaving Friday evening, anyone interested in an OB parade to Tolsona? Let us know.


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

So how did the get together go? Are there any pictures or good stories?

Let us know. I would like to try and get together with anyone before winter hits.

Lance


----------

